# Biggest Mod Yet!



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey
I just took delievery on my 2007 Chevy 2500HD extended cab short bed with Duramax/Allison combo.
Santa couldn't get it down the chimney for Christmas, so he left it in the driveway!
How is that for a MOD?









BILL


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Hey
> I just took delievery on my 2007 Chevy 2500HD extended cab short bed with Duramax/Allison combo.
> Santa couldn't get it down the chimney for Christmas, so he left it in the driveway!
> How is that for a MOD?


You sure that wasn't supposed to be delivered here in Abilene? Did Santa make another mistake?









Enjoy! Nice truck.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That's a great mod Bill








Now, if I could only get my dh to do the same one


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Now thats a mod!!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

tis' the season for a new truck







, enjoy your new ride

Mike


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Bill, you must have been really nice this year for Santa to bring you that big gift!!! Congrats!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

My type of mod







Santa would crack me on the back of the head if I put that on my Christmas list. My list has a 32bhds on it







but that would mean I would have to get something bigger for DW







This could be an expensive Christmas.

John


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Awesom Mod!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

SWEET!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice mod!

I wish I could put that on my CHRISTMAS list.

Santa was very good to us last year, so this year we are giving him a break...









Dan


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations!!!

Now let's see a picture of the new truck or do you have to wait for Christmas!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Congratulations









Wish I could afford to make that mod! Only I'd prefer the Crew Cab, for my needs.

And as an added bonus, you get the new 100,000 mile power train warranty! That's a great perk for someone towing a trailer!

Some day . . . . .

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Well done, Bill! Well done indeed!*






















You must have been a good little boy this year!
















Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Hick24/7 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Time for a nice stocking stuffer

The Edge Juice is a module that easily installs underneath the hood. With the addition of the Attitude monitor you can add five levels of adjustable power ranging - from 60 to 150 horsepower* - and increase torque up to 350 foot pounds*. The Juice greatly improves responsiveness and driveability, while at the same time increasing fuel economy.

More Power!!!!!







*


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

That is an awesome X-mas present














.

What colour is your new toy?

Thor


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi
It is white with a dark charcoal interior.
I wil get some pictures up as soon as I can. 
Heck I don't have 100 miles on it yet!

Santa said I shouldn't look for anything else under the tree.
Hmmm does a spreay in bed liner count?








I better not push my luck right yet.

BILL


----------

